

Ask HN: What do you think of my idea to help create resumes and find jobs? - mead5432

I have an idea and would like to gauge how much interest there is in using it.  I'm interested in whether or not you'd use it and general feedback about the idea.<p>Here is the description:<p>Our service lets you manage everything typically associated with a resume including work experience, education and skills built up over your entire career and it’s all only visible to you.  With no limit on the amount of information stored, you have the freedom to keep track of more career history than a typical 1-page resume would allow.  You can easily categorize your work experience with tags to quickly create custom resumes, apply any of the several attractive styles and export the file to PDF.  The application provides analytics and scoring to help you improve the quality of your resume.  If you are currently looking for a new job, we can help connect you with jobs for which you’d be a good fit based on all your career history and even periodically introduce you to recruiters.<p>I am trying to capture as much information as I can and have set up a really basic survey.  It takes about 5 minutes to complete.  I'd really appreciate any responses in the survey but appreciate comments here on HN as well.<p>https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1NUCa9tatrr2-wtsyCyIHr7ASnyNJ0opS-xF9Y5plqEA/viewform<p>Thanks.
======
mead5432
A clickable link to the survey -->
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1NUCa9tatrr2-wtsyCyIHr7ASnyN...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1NUCa9tatrr2-wtsyCyIHr7ASnyNJ0opS-
xF9Y5plqEA/viewform)

~~~
GardenHose
I like it. But, I do have a few questions:

1) How would you know who to set me up with if my information is only visible
to me?

2) How can I be sure you're not data mining my information for potential
profit?

3) How do you earn money?

~~~
mead5432
Good questions. I think that this is a good place to mention that we would
only make those introductions to recruiters if you are looking for a job (an
option you'd select). If you never selected the option, this would just be a
place for you to manage all your work experience and create resumes.

1) We would introduce you to the recruiter based on the type of people they
are looking for and your work experience.

2) We do use your work information to find jobs for which you'd be a good fit
(if you are looking for a job, that is). If you aren't, we wouldn't make the
introductions to recruiters. We don't give anyone access to your information,
just make the introduction.

3) Right now, I see a couple ways of earning money. First would be from
referrals to recruiters similar to the way a headhunter works. Second might be
from charging a small fee ($1.99 maybe) for add-ons... premium templates or
analytic, for example. I'm exploring different options and trying to figure
out what works best and what each group is willing to pay for.

